# Do you think the Brady thing was planned for banter in the off-season?



## pushpull7 (May 19, 2015)

Well?


----------



## Demiurge (May 19, 2015)

It is quite possibly one of the dumbest sports controversies of all time and one of the dumbest controversies in general this year to date. That said, if Ted Wells is allowed to play the fallacious _cui bono_ game, drawing specious conclusions based on perceived benefits, so can I: somehow, this is a story over what have been awesomely-unpredictable NHL and NBA postseasons and a fascinating MLB season-the NFL has been awfully good at controlling the 24-hour sports news cycle in the offseason. Hmmm...


----------



## pushpull7 (May 20, 2015)

The thing that I do not understand is that he got the other dudes texts and according to that, he's pretty ....ing guilty, right?

I mean, unless those are doctored (that would be insane) it's cut and dry.

This guy Well's just leaves the door open too far on a wet rainy night.

I'm over it either way, I'm just glad they beat the shehawks


----------

